# My wife angel's



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of my wife angels enjoy. sorry for the dirty glass. thanks.
















My peruvian angels from Ipu








I got these beautiful angels from angels.








































my blue angel from april..


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful. Like the black strips the best


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice Angels Dave....starting a collection of a few Angels myself. In the 1st pic, is that a "Blue" Angel?


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice angels and nice looking tank.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Angels Dave

Love those platinum ones


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice colection of angels you have there.
What kind of sponge are you using for the filter and how do you like it.
I like the idea of white for discus breeding tanks.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice looking angels there. That first one is my favorite


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Your angels look awesome!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good dave!


----------

